# Best heater for Bird Shelter?



## PerryDigweed (Jun 21, 2011)

My aviary has an indoor shelter which is 3ft x 2ft.

Any suggestions for a good heater?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

PerryDigweed said:


> My aviary has an indoor shelter which is 3ft x 2ft.
> 
> Any suggestions for a good heater?


Just seen this...You can't beat a small electric tubular heater...safe and cheap to run.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

poohdog said:


> Just seen this...You can't beat a small electric tubular heater...safe and cheap to run.


I agree, I got a couple on ebay for £12 last summer as people were'nt after them in the summer they were double once winter came I leave them running all winter in the aviary they take the chill off which is enough for the birds


----------

